

Ask HN: Need suggestions to improve pinkvox.com - anujkk

Pinkvox is an online community for women focussing on women empowerment. How can we improve its UI/UX ?
======
lien
OK. I will play the devil's advocate because I want women startups to succeed.
I arrived at the site and I don't know what the site is about. Do you want me
to do something? or read? It looks like a content site but i'm not sure what
the content is about.

I saw that you also have a tag line "connect. communicate. change." I have no
clue what that means because it is too general. "connect. communicate.
change." isn't this something we all do when we get on the internet? I see
this a lot, but a lot of startups try to be "marketing" and we come up with a
tag line because we think it resonates with the user.

I honestly think those taglines only work when you're an established company
and people already know what you do. instead of a tag line, you should maybe
describe something that you want women to do when they're on your site.

because i don't understand it, those quotes with pics don't mean anything to
me.

OK, now i try to click on it, and i'm directed to a form to sign up? OK, why
should i sign up? what do I get for signing up?

in other words, as an user I don't know what your site does. you have to ask
yourself what do you want people to do when they get to your site? that's when
you create a whole marketing message that resonates with the user wrt that
specific task.

hope that helps!!

------
fractallyte
I have to ask: why 'pink'?

I would imagine the way to empowerment is to remove such idiotic associations
- you know, the kind that baby girls are subjected to _from birth_... It's the
most insidious brainwashing other than religion, with all the attendant
'issues' that develop later in life ('Where are all the women in
Science/Computing?', etc).

I rant because it's so _obvious_ , and yet it continues, even flourishes...

------
anujkk
Clickable : <http://www.pinkvox.com>

